
Show HN: Boundless player – A web app that 3D projects a video's edge pixels - jojohack
https://github.com/joeycato/boundlessvideoplayer
======
jojohack
Author here! Side projects be can quite therapeutic during these troubling
times. This is an app I've really enjoyed tinkering with off and on over the
past few months and am now happy to share it with others. The app includes
sample videos along with a settings menu that allows the visualization to be
changed on-the-fly. Looking forward to any feedback so can hopefully take it
further. Hope you enjoy!

~~~
aphit
This is really rather interesting! I played with a few of the preset videos
and you can really get some interesting results with the sliders you've made
available.

One thing I was not sure of--is it possible to use it with arbitrary video
sources (say from YouTube, or otherwise?)

I wasn't able to paste in a youtube link after the ?v and make it work so I
was wondering.

Really cool idea, love it.

~~~
jojohack
Thanks! Unfortunately it is currently limited to DRM-free video streams, since
the app needs direct access to the video frame in order read the pixels. But
in general you should be able to set the ?v= param to other sources.

Example:
[https://bvp.surge.sh/?v=http://commondatastorage.googleapis....](https://bvp.surge.sh/?v=http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/gtv-
videos-bucket/sample/Sintel.mp4)

